# Preggers Dwarf



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I just thought it would be fun to share a pic of my very pregnant Dwarf, Tinkerbell. 

She is more belly than rat now! It is crazy.

The pic on the left was from the 24th. The other two are from just now.


----------



## sammyterror (Feb 22, 2017)

So cute!


----------



## Asteria (Jul 6, 2016)

She looks like she's swallowed a potato whole! ;D

She's gorgeous, can't wait to see the babies


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Aww cute


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Awww the dwarfs look so round pregnant! Up to her neck in babies hahaha. Thanks for sharing, I look forward to seeing the baby pictures!


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Do you give them names before people adopt them or do you have a group name so the adopters choose their names?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Rattielover965 said:


> Do you give them names before people adopt them or do you have a group name so the adopters choose their names?


I only name babies I am keeping.

I don't do litter names either.

Plus I just can't think of that many names, I'd run out of names in few months lol

Sometimes though certain babies get little nicknames. I'll call someone with a splash on their butt... very creatively Butt Splash lol Or Trouble or something silly. I don't really consider it a name & not all babies get them. Just silly nicknames


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

I can't believe how round she is. She is adorable and will have adorable babies. Many by the looks of her. 12 is my guess.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

She had 5 babies this afternoon! Mom & babies are doing well. 

Yep she was that huge and only 5 lol. Dwarfs have small litters so that was quite nice size. The babies are really good size.

I want lots of girls so *fingers crossed* lol


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

moonkissed said:


> She had 5 babies this afternoon! Mom & babies are doing well. Yep she was that huge and only 5 lol. Dwarfs have small litters so that was quite nice size. The babies are really good size.I want lots of girls so *fingers crossed* lol


Congrats! I thought I read they have small litters but she looked so big. Haha. Good luck on the girls wish.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Post pictures soon please.


----------



## Shisket (Feb 23, 2017)

Can you post a pick of the little pink babies?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

My other Dwarf Jane had her babies this afternoon. 3 lovely babies, 2 girls and a boy. Sadly the 4th was still born 




> Can you post a pick of the little pink babies?


This was a pic of Tinks babies I took yesterday right after they were born.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

She looks like a fuzzy lighbulb 

So how big are the dwarf pinkies? Any chance you could take a pic of one next to a penny or something like that?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Asiposea said:


> She looks like a fuzzy lighbulb
> 
> So how big are the dwarf pinkies? Any chance you could take a pic of one next to a penny or something like that?


Surprisingly enough, dwarf babies are pretty much the same size/weight as standard babies.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

moonkissed said:


> Surprisingly enough, dwarf babies are pretty much the same size/weight as standard babies.


Wow! I would never have guessed! So odd, I wonder why that is.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

In litters where it is dwarf X dwarf carrier it is interesting because all of the babies are the same size born & stay pretty much the same until 2-4 weeks of age. Which can be a pain because you have to patiently wait to see which are dwarfs lol

The dwarf mutation has reduced growth hormone. It likely plays a role in their growth as they develop and age.

Baby rats grow from just a tiny pinkie to almost a full grown rat in a flash of any eye. 


For example in these pics: 

4 of the rats are dwarf & the rest are standard from the same litter.










In this one 2 of those babies are dwarfs, the rest are standard.










And this video shows them as well. 
The Siamese are from a different litter & they are bigger so ignore that lol All the blacks are from the same litter and only 4 are dwarf.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqob5ZpyUz4


In one of the rat groups there was just this huge argument with someone because someone was trying to say their FTT (very very small baby) was a dwarf because it was smaller than the other babies. And it is important to know that it does not work that way. Healthy babies should all be about the same size/weight.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks for the explanation- very interesting indeed. And yes, waiting two weeks would feel like two years I'd expect. I have a lot of questions on dwarf rats...is there a good resource (or three) to read up on them?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Asiposea said:


> Thanks for the explanation- very interesting indeed. And yes, waiting two weeks would feel like two years I'd expect. I have a lot of questions on dwarf rats...is there a good resource (or three) to read up on them?


There is not a ton of info out there on Dwarfs, a few breeder pages mostly.

I have some info on my website: 

http://www.onceuponamischief.com/variety-dwarf
http://www.onceuponamischief.com/single-post/2016/08/06/Is-my-rat-a-Dwarf


I love this pic:
On the left is a 4 MONTH old Dwarf (Castiel)
On the right is a 6 WEEK old Standard (Banner)

I love how Castiel is so small he is on my finger tips like that lol










Here they are all grown up both are fully grown...











https://www.facebook.com/onceuponamischief/posts/1253182548130023


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks! That about touched base on all my questions. That size difference is wild. I don't think I'd ever want dwarf rats, but hopefully I'll at least be able to see some one day. Those babies are adorable...I think my blood pressre dropped 50 points watching that video, lol.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Asiposea said:


> Thanks! That about touched base on all my questions. That size difference is wild. I don't think I'd ever want dwarf rats, but hopefully I'll at least be able to see some one day. Those babies are adorable...I think my blood pressre dropped 50 points watching that video, lol.




I hear that alot. People like the big squishy rats over dwarf. 

Dwarfs are very tiny and so you do have to be more careful, a million times more with rat proofing too. 

I am just smitten with them though. I think they are my favorite thing ever. All the personality of a rat in a little mouse size body maybe idk 
In the future I will likely have far more dwarf than standards.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Tinkerbell had 5 babies. 3 boys & 2 girls.
Jane had 3, 2 girls & a boy.


Both litters (day 6/5)









Tink's Boys









The one on the right omg <3 love him so much.

Tink's Girls









Love the girl on the left but the other girl's markings make me think of an old man going bald lol

Jane's









This girl omg I am smitten! I can't wait to see what she looks like older.


----------

